# Hobby oder Beruf?



## Christoph (22. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute,

Kann schon sein das es das thema schon mal gab aber das war sicher vor einiger Zeit.

meine Frage?:

Seid ihr grafiker/webdesigner/Photograph oder was auch immer aus Beruf oder macht ihr das rein nur als Hobby.(Freelancer) bzw. wenn ihr das aus Beruf macht, Lehre (Azubi oder Studium?).

was noch interessant wäre bei welchen Firma(wenn ihr das wollt)?

für meinen Teil.

*BERUF ODER Hobby?: * BERUF (Mediendesign, Lehre)
*WO?: * Racon Software (Raiffeisenbank)

Hoffe auf fleissiges Posten *g*

grüsse -hochi


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

boar... naja hobby kann man das nicht mehr nennen  ich mach das jeden tag... mein traum ist es das als beruf auszuüben.. grafiker,webdesigner.. etc.

wo: ... my home is my castle 


/edit 

also wenn ich den begriff freelancer richtig teute dann trifft das auf mich zu... so offe die "  " gehen jetzt wieder runter


----------



## Christoph (22. Oktober 2002)

die Frage war eben auf das bezogen. entweder BERUF oder HOBBY(ob Freelancer oder ob du das täglich machst ist egal)


----------



## derGugi (22. Oktober 2002)

Also ich mach ne Informatiker Lehre. Ich hab mich mal ne Zeit lang etwas mit Photoshop beschäftigt, jedoch gehört es eigentlich nicht zur Ausbildung, darum hab ich es mir auch selber bebringen müssen...  Also Hobby und Beruf gemischt.


----------



## shiver (22. Oktober 2002)

ach hochi, du held.... ein "freelancer" macht das nicht wegen seinem "hobby", ein freelancer ist ein freier mitarbeiter  diverser agenturen... also nix hobby.


/me wollte eigentlich nie in diesem bereich arbeiten, wird es aber sehr wahrscheinlich doch tun - irgendwie muss mein seine kröten ja verdienen..


----------



## Christoph (22. Oktober 2002)

> ach hochi, du held.... ein "freelancer" macht das nicht wegen seinem "hobby", ein freelancer ist ein freier mitarbeiter  diverser agenturen... also nix hobby.



dann sollte ich mich verbessern.
*
*FEST ANGESTELLT
*Freelancer
*Hobby*


----------



## shiver (22. Oktober 2002)

brav! 
*keksgeb*


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

*FEST ANGESTELLT 
aber wo, sage ich dir nicht 

*FREELANCER
Auftragsarbeiten übernehme ich auch

*HOBBY
Die restliche Zeit wenn ich nicht einer der beiden oberen Tätigkeiten nachgehe

*auch nen Keks will* *huepf* *spring*

/Kapro


----------



## Robert Martinu (22. Oktober 2002)

AOL


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

WAGH! Sag daß das ein Scherz ist, bitte!


----------



## sam (22. Oktober 2002)

*Hobby*...
hab zwar ne agentur, die interesse geäußert hat, aber ich hab zu wenig zeit (schule...)

beruflich will ich das auch mal machen, aber dazu will ich studieren (medien-/mediadesign) und dazu brauch ich nen guten schnitt in meinem abschluss, was nicht so leicht wird


----------



## Robert Martinu (22. Oktober 2002)

Nö, mehr eine Gewohnheit/Redensart aus der Zeit als ein bestimmter Pseudoprovider Usenetzugang anzubieten begann - und in Folge die "Ich auch" Beitrage rapide zunahmen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Oktober 2002)

*Beruf* (z.Z. inner Ausbildung zum _Staatlich geprüften Assistenten für Screen Design_
danach Fachabi im Bereich Grafik/Gestaltung.
dann wohl 7 Semester auf die *design-factory* 

joa, so schauts aus...


----------



## Jedrzej (22. Oktober 2002)

Im moment noch Hobby, da ich noch zur Schule gehe,
aber wenn ich mein Abi hab werde ich mich wohl
um einen Beruf in diesem Mellieur bemühen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Oktober 2002)

Also aus dem Hobby wurde Beruf:

Erst war es einfach nur ein Hobby, dann Arbeiten als Freelancer, jetzt fest angestellt als Dozent und "Layouter"  und nebenbei weiterhin als Freelancer und für "eigene" Firma ( b.z.w. Familienfirma , teilweise Mitarbeit)

Genaugenommen läßt sich Hobby und Beruf nicht mehr klar trennen!


----------



## MMC2002 (22. Oktober 2002)

Alsoo..

Ich mache ne ausbildung zum Gestaltungstechnischen Assistent für Kommunikation und Medien + Fachabi. ---> Beruf

Ab und zu arbeite ich für eine Film- & Fernsehproduktion und mache auch öfters mal Werbeanzeigen für nen Bekannten ---> Freelancer

Da ich mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht habe, ergibt sich das mit dem Hobby von selber   ---> Hobby


----------



## Johnny (22. Oktober 2002)

Ich mache es eher aus reinem Spaß an der Sache  Ich wollte zwar schonmal auf eine Grafikerschule, nur 
1. fehlt mir das Talent  und 
2. kann ich überhaupt gar nicht mit Farben umgehen (farbenblind) :/

Dennoch bringt es mir mächtig Spaß


----------



## flip (22. Oktober 2002)

bei mir war, das bis jetzt eher mehr spaß an der sache als arbeit 
aber zum glück kann man irgendwann den spaß auch mit dem "beruflichen"
verbinden. in meinem fall mit dem architekturstudium ( texturen für 3dmodelle etc). ich werd wohl mal die 3dmax studiversion die es geben soll, mir mal zulegen "müssen".
da der spaß ja ein hobby ist, war es mir PS es wert. andere geben moneten für modelleisenbahnen aus ich (wir) für PS *g*
btw. falls jemand ne idee hat für nen gutes CAD proggie PM an mich. ich schwanke zwischen der studentenversion von nemetschek allplan, cinema 4D.8( glaub auch das die mittlerweile zu nemetschek gehören) und 3dmax. wenn jemand ne idee hat, wie gesagt PM an mich 
flip


----------



## freekazoid (23. Oktober 2002)

weil /me no good ists hobby und nix anderes.
jedoch ein konstantes  jetzt etwa 1 jahr lang. von dem her …

wär toll ne weiterbildung zu machen auf dem gebiet, aber zuerst mal die lehre (informatiker) abschliessen.

so long


----------

